# Casio Eqs-A500Rb Red Bull Limited Edition



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I recently took a liking to the Red Bull Limited Edition EQS-A500RB-1AVER, the association with Formula 1, the build quality and in particular the large face and legibility of the hands - oh yes, and the Red Bull logo!!.

So, given this is a current watch, with an RRP of Â£330 I did what I do in this situation and I looked around for the cheapest online retailer.

There were lots all advertising the watch for around 33% off, so I picked the cheapest and pressed the GO button to order it.

A couple of days later the watch arrived. I'd taken the opportunity to actually view a watch in a high street store so I was familiar with it and how it worked.

Here's the box:



Hmmmm. Not that impressive, but then it's the watch that counts.

Here's the watch:



and



Now to be honest my Spidey sense was already tingling - something just didn't feel right.

The face was duller than I remembered and the crystal wasn't as clear as I was expecting.

And the main seconds hand didn't quite hit the 12pm mark (I hate that!!).

And the lower (6pm) sub-dial hand was moving, acting as a seconds hand. Hmmmmm, I don't remember that?

Maybe it's one of the modes?

So then I tried the chrono function. Very basic, I was sure that the second hand did a full revolution every second, but this one is ticking, moving one mark per second.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

OK, let's change modes with the 8pm pusher.

Nope - nothing happens when I push it.

OK, lets have a look at the back.



Well my eyesight isn't as good as it was, but that looks really fuzzy.

And where's the serial number? I'm sure it should have a serial number.

And the module number - 5239?

A quick google tells me the module in this watch should be 5289 !!

OK, so I've bought a fake.

Now, this post isn't about any problems I had returning the watch, or getting a full refund. The retailer acted very professionally and I got my money back.

I thought I ought to just highlight that there are fakes out there which could be passed off as genuine to the unsuspecting buyer.

I did check with the Mods that it was OK to post this.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

In case you're wondering what the real thing looks like, here you are:

A bigger box:



A nice display stand !!



Full frontal (not the best pic, but the colours are more vivid)



and the real deal:



A very nice watch.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I bought a Red Bull Edifice recently. Different style, but I think I too may have been duped! Off for a look...


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

OK, well after a good look...I'm not much wiser. This my Red Bull Edifice EF550, that I got off The 'Bay for Â£89...



Like the fake above, it came in a similar blue box, but with the Casio branding. It looks good, but the red Bull branding is very small, which fuels my suspicion, as does the paper instruction book that came with it.

Unlike the fake however, mine DOES have the 'Red Bull Partnership' etching on the back cover. So I'm not sure if mine is genuine or not. If not it's a very good copy. I haven't worn it much yet, but next chance i get I'll work through the instructions in full to see if it's fully operational.

Thanks for posting again Sir Alan


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

This is the documentation that came with my fake:







non of which actually matched the watch!!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

What a con! Name and shame the retailer, if you would be so kind... :yes:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Phillionaire said:


> What a con! Name and shame the retailer, if you would be so kind... :yes:


I have to agree, I think you should name and shame as a warning to all of us!


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Sir Alan said:


> This is the documentation that came with my fake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the same, but it DOES match the watch. If mine is a fake then it's a very good one. Maybe they improved on mine by changing the dodgy back cover. The EF550 that I got is all over Ebay. I'll look up my seller and see their other items for sale.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

It hanks for the informative post, I agree with above name and shame them so we can avoid because if this is a fake what other fakes are they selling.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent post, thanks.


----------

